# Mtbr All Mountain Bike Helmet Shootout



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

It is here.

All Mountain Helmet Shootout | Mountain Bike Review

How should we test them? What are your key considerations when buying a helmet?

fc


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

Will the point of the shootout to determine "the best" AM helmet or just which helmets work well at providing the selected features? The reason for my question is that a lot of people reading the results of the shootout will gravitate toward "the best" helmet (assuming that is the goal), irrespective of the fit. I would think that fit needs to stressed above all else, as the safety/protection of a helmet may well be overcome by a poor fitting helmet. I have tried many of the contending helmets on, and some would be crossed off my list regardless of the "shootout" results simply because they do not provide a good fit. However, if the helmets are tested to determine if the features work well, then the testing may help someone find a good fitting helmet that provides the safety/features that they desire.


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

It's gotta look good...that's all anyone cares about


----------



## G-AIR (Jan 23, 2004)

I would divide the review into categories and create a points system. Then rank them by overall points. 

Categories I am interested in:
Coverage/protection
Weight
Ventilation
Fit/padding/retention system
Price
Looks
Additional features (i.e. camera/light mount, beer opener)

Any chance Smith gave you a delivery date on the Forefront?

Looking forward to the reviews.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I assume that all helmets pass the same safety tests. That leaves;

Coverage 
Ventilation 
Fit
Retention

I have an older Giro Xen that I want to replace mainly because of the retention system. It has no dial and wobbles with my light on unless it is very tight. I'm sure it needs new pads or a thicker tuque. Thanks Francois, I'm Looking forward to the test.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

G-AIR said:


> I would divide the review into categories and create a points system. Then rank them by overall points.
> 
> Categories I am interested in:
> Coverage/protection
> ...


Great feedback. I get a Smith Forefront on Jan 10.

fc


----------



## tntt (Jun 30, 2009)

You may also want to consider compatibility with goggles.


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

Fit is such a personal thing and it makes these tests ultimately subjective. Once past that it boils down to value, ventilation (including sweat management), and weight. For example I love the finish and features of the iXS Trail RS, but it was simply too narrow and pinched my head. The cheaper Catlike Leaf on the other hand fit amazing, despite not quite ticking as many boxes. Bottom line, gotta go with fit. I'd love to consider mounting lights a category, but it still seems to be an afterthought.

Lastly, I'm curious why the Catlike Leaf and MET Parabellum are not included?


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

For me its fit first and foremost. I was really ready to get a POC but after trying it on it was just a little too narrow for me. I ended up with a Bell Super. It just fit the best had the best ventilation and I have to say the padding is the best I have seen in a bicycle helmet ever.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

tntt said:


> You may also want to consider compatibility with goggles.


Done for sure. Glasses too.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

motard5 said:


> Fit is such a personal thing and it makes these tests ultimately subjective. Once past that it boils down to value, ventilation (including sweat management), and weight. For example I love the finish and features of the iXS Trail RS, but it was simply too narrow and pinched my head. The cheaper Catlike Leaf on the other hand fit amazing, despite not quite ticking as many boxes. Bottom line, gotta go with fit. I'd love to consider mounting lights a category, but it still seems to be an afterthought.
> 
> Lastly, I'm curious why the Catlike Leaf and MET Parabellum are not included?


MET Parabellum is in now. It's not legal to be sold in the US though for 2014.

fc


----------



## xhailofgunfirex (Jun 25, 2008)

I'd like to see side and back pictures of each helmet on the same person so that it can be clear if any of the helmets offer more coverage than the others.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

motard5 said:


> Fit is such a personal thing and it makes these tests ultimately subjective.


We have a winner


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Honestly, I'd love to see a destructive test of the MET Parachute. I think there are a lot of people looking for a light FF helmet for XC riding.
I'd love to get an idea of what that chin bar can withstand. I know it won't meet ASTM 1952, but I don't think a XC FF needs to.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

TwoTone said:


> We have a winner


Definitely. Luckily, there are other factors for comparing helmets.

On the issue of fit, there are generally round and oval heads. Which one are you or don't know?

Fc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

francois said:


> Definitely. Luckily, there are other factors for comparing helmets.
> 
> On the issue of fit, there are generally round and oval heads. Which one are you or don't know?
> 
> ...


This is something I think helmet makers need to make more public. It's something you see allot in motorcycle helmets. As mountain bike helmets start to cover more of the back of the head and they will need to put more thought in to head shape.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

francois said:


> Definitely. Luckily, there are other factors for comparing helmets.
> 
> On the issue of fit, there are generally round and oval heads. Which one are you or don't know?
> 
> ...


Don't really know. In the past, Giro helmets have always been more comfortable than the Bell helmets I've tried.


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

I understand how manufactures can't say 'this helmet fits X type of head' because that would limit your buyers market. 

But I agree it would be really nice if mtbr and other reviewers could say 'our testers felt this helmet would generally be best for round/oval heads...'


----------



## Quinnman (Nov 13, 2011)

Will the camera mounts work for lights instead? A light mount seems like a better feature than a camera mount.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Comfort is key, a helmet will sit upon your head at hours at a time, and yes comfort is subjective, and that is why a variety of head shapes needs to be part of the test. But a helmet with a fancy camera mount, or goggle strap integration, or one that is more ventilated than any other won't mean squat if the helmet is uncomfortable-right?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Agreed. I'd like to know how the other less well known/popular brands compare to the better known brands like Giro and Bell fit wise. I've a more oval shape, so Bells fit me, Giros don't - looking at the iXS Trail RS, like the design, ventilation and retention system, wonder about the shape and fit.



francois said:


> Definitely. Luckily, there are other factors for comparing helmets.
> 
> On the issue of fit, there are generally round and oval heads. Which one are you or don't know?
> 
> ...


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

What I would like to know is: What is the justification in spending big bucks for a helmet like the POC Trabec when the fit and feel of the Giro seems very similar? My LBS has both and I am leaning toward the Giro but would spring for the POC if it was quantifiably better, safer then the Giro.


----------



## ti-triodes (Jun 25, 2008)

friz said:


> What I would like to know is: What is the justification in spending big bucks for a helmet like the POC Trabec when the fit and feel of the Giro seems very similar? My LBS has both and I am leaning toward the Giro but would spring for the POC if it was quantifiably better, safer then the Giro.


Unless the POC has the MIPS system, there is no advantage over the Giro safety wise. They both have to pass the same basic safety tests. It all comes down to fit, ventilation and looks.


----------



## robnow (Apr 12, 2010)

LyNx said:


> Agreed. I'd like to know how the other less well known/popular brands compare to the better known brands like Giro and Bell fit wise. I've a more oval shape, so Bells fit me, Giros don't - looking at the iXS Trail RS, like the design, ventilation and retention system, wonder about the shape and fit.


I was able to try an IXS at Crankworx. I found it fits very similarly to the Troy Lee A1 (if I give the A1 a 10 for fit I'll give the IXS a 9.5) but with much more ventilation. Looks like it'll be a great helmet and pretty sure I'll be grabbing one this year.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. Shape wise though, more like Giro (round) or Bell (oval) or is the system so adjustable it should fit most shapes?



robnow said:


> I was able to try an IXS at Crankworx. I found it fits very similarly to the Troy Lee A1 (if I give the A1 a 10 for fit I'll give the IXS a 9.5) but with much more ventilation. Looks like it'll be a great helmet and pretty sure I'll be grabbing one this year.


----------



## robnow (Apr 12, 2010)

My everyday helmet is a Giro Xen, fits excellent. So Xen, A1, Trail RS, all very similar IMO.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

Same here. I wear a Giro XAR and a TLD A1. The fit is very similar. I prefer the A1, it's comfort is outstanding.
On the other side, poc and Razer helmets did not go with the shape of my head well.
The A1 fits very well with Oakley Radar or radarlock XL straight glasses.
The regular Oakley Radar glasses have wide, non straight stems which are positioned further away from head. The helmet sits low, close to ears. No go.
Straight XL version with the A1 Is a perfect pair.


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

LyNx said:


> Thanks for the reply. Shape wise though, more like Giro (round) or Bell (oval) or is the system so adjustable it should fit most shapes?


I have a 59.5cm head that's probably egg shaped if anything (oval front round rear). Motorcycles call it intermediate oval. When I tried the M/L iXS Trail RS, it fit very narrow. Front to back was fine, but side to side was tight. So when I tightened it down, it really pinched the temples. Previously Bell and Specialized helmets fit great. YYMV


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

francois said:


> How should we test them? What are your key considerations when buying a helmet?
> 
> fc


Francois:

I recommend a "Tinnitus test".

I just purchased, and was forced to return, a Scott Stego. Above about 8 mph, the straps would whistle, and there was no way to stop them. When the straps were not whistling, there was a LOT of noise in general.

This is similar to a Fox Flux, and there is a thread about trying to stop the noise.


----------



## ssorange (Nov 13, 2013)

I have a comment/suggestion regarding the helmet review and one that can be easily answered by the helmet manufactures: which head "shape" is the helmet best fit? 

Helmet manufacturers seem to classify head shapes into a few basic head shapes and design their lids to better fit one of those shapes. (round, oval, long-oval) Is there any way you could add the head shape for which the particular model test is designed to fit? It would be a valuable and time saving piece of information. 

Thanks for doing such a great job!


----------

